# Flanders - one photo per post



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

*Welcome to Flanders! * */ One (or more) pic(s) per post*










Flanders is the northern, Dutch-speaking state of Belgium. Major cities are Antwerp, Ghent, Bruges, Leuven, Mechelen, Hasselt.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghent (Gent)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Bruges (Brugge)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp (Antwerpen)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Eigenbilzen


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Oostvleteren


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Leuven


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Leuven city hall


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*WOW Stunning images. Congrats for the thread. Regards.*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghent


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Loker


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Kanne


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Close up of the bridge (Kanne)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Sint-Martens-Voeren


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Hageland


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brugge


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Lier


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

More Lier (small town in the Antwerp province)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

The coast


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Bredene


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Sint-Niklaas


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Tervuren


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Koksijde


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Knokke


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Nieuwpoort


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^amazing pictures!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

excellent photos but please provide direct link back to flickr of each photo.


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

Great photos, wonderful, Flanders is great :drool:
Antwerp (Antuérpia in Portuguese) is a great city.
But thermo, Belgium is a country of oceanic climate, much cloudy, for exemple there are 200 days of rain in Brussels. so many photos with sun? Seems like Southern Europe, Portugal, Spain, Italy, Greece :lol:
In the History of Portugal, sometimes Flanders is present.kay:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> excellent photos but please provide direct link back to flickr of each photo.


Ok, I will do.




Virijat said:


> Great photos, wonderful, Flanders is great :drool:
> Antwerp (Antuérpia in Portuguese) is a great city.
> But thermo, Belgium is a country of oceanic climate, much cloudy, for exemple there are 200 days of rain in Brussels. so many photos with sun? Seems like Southern Europe, Portugal, Spain, Italy, Greece :lol:
> In the History of Portugal, sometimes Flanders is present.kay:


It's true we haven't got the best climate (weather can be pretty dark and grey from october till march) but I don't think it's that bad. It depends from year to year. Summers can be very hot and sunny. Obviously I prefer sunny pictures


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Gent (Flemish Opera)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mojacobs/4871942602/

Backside:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mojacobs/4115683808/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Gent (Korenlei)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mojacobs/4871328439/in/set-72157622706538325/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Moerbeke-Waas








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mojacobs/4632488067/in/set-72157617338773630/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mojacobs/4632488067/in/set-72157617338773630/

Nukerke








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mojacobs/5071459516/in/set-72157617338773630/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Leuven








http://www.flickr.com/photos/werkmens/4917566366/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5509410814/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4486997207/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cipidos/2713604025/in/[email protected]/

Leuven








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomaaas/5450930517/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lievenlema/4804431178/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Werchter








http://www.flickr.com/photos/manucammaert/1159207129/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sigfus/2650100984/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Laarne








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kdepoorter/2534201025/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankvandeloo/5437664701/in/[email protected]/

Damme








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirkvde/4878680030/

Diksmuide








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rogervanbuynder/189938545/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dikkie/780344460/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/patondel/4668700119/


----------



## Denoordrotterdammer (Oct 4, 2003)

It's about time Flanders and the Netherlands become one country.


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

Denoordrotterdammer said:


> It's about time Flanders and the Netherlands become one country.


Called the European Union!


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

Denoordrotterdammer 

:hilarious
Belgium united!
There are many belgian chicks in Coimbra :cheers:



Thermo said:


> Antwerp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool:




Thermo said:


> Ok, I will do.
> 
> 
> It's true we haven't got the best climate (weather can be pretty dark and grey from october till march) bu*t I don't think it's that bad*. It depends from year to year. Summers can be very hot and sunny. Obviously I prefer sunny pictures


I think :lol:
In medium your summers are very mild, nights cold and has the same rain of winter 
I only don't love this weather, Flanders and Belgium is a wonderful country with a great people.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp's newest landmark building: the MAS (city museum).

Grand opening in a few weeks!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francinepix/4760642565/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markec/4964123029/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/patondel/4668941555/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jos_vandebergh/4916936767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rubenvb/4832504450/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eiland/4908027837/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/schoofs_frank/4774289551/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Virijat said:


> I think :lol:


Ok, but you're from Portugal. We can't compete with the Portuguese climate (unfortunately)


----------



## Virijat (Mar 6, 2011)

^ Portugal, European California eheh  We also have winter, the rainy season, but is moderate cold and only snow at Highlands.


Great photos, Antwerp is wonderful, the greattest belgian city for me.


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

Browsing flickr atm, uploading a few pics as I come across them...

Storm over Zeebrugge

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbuijsman/

15th century Leuven Town Hall

http://www.flickr.com/photos/infomatique/


http://agermanyear.blogspot.com/2010_04_01_archive.html


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

Ter Heyde in Rotselaar (built around 1350)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/koertmichiels/

Gent

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicnac/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghent-authentic/


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^Beautiful pictures!


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

Geraard de Duivelsteen (Gerard the Devil's Stone) in Gent

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zog/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The Geraard de Duivelsteen, a 13th century castle, is named after its builder, Knight Gheeraert Vilain, who was nicknamed the Devil for his temper. It remained family property until around 1328 and it was then sold to the city of Ghent.

---

Antwerp

http://www.flickr.com/photos/akbar2/


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

Gent

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/cooper63/

Brugge

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gergelyszabo/


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

De Haan

http://www.flickr.com/photos/karstenf/

Blankenberge

http://www.flickr.com/photos/woso/

A chapel somewhere in snowy suburbia

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

Castle Horst (14th century) in Holsbeek:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatboyke/

Sint-Martens-Voeren

http://www.flickr.com/photos/petervangestel/


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Thermo, you're the best running this tread almost on your own!
Thanks zevenzonden for you pictures also


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

Antwerp

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Hasselt Prison beside the Albert Canal

http://www.flickr.com/photos/krisvandesande/

Excuse the total randomness... but sometimes the less touristy stuff can be interesting as well


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Great pics!

ps: thx, joshsam


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Tour of Flanders








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mercurier/122138751/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ctankcycles/3425912718/in/photostream/


----------



## ced_flanders (Jan 22, 2008)

*Kortrijk*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolandwampers/3896760620/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cvanfleteren/291016798/


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

Landcommanderij Alden Biesen in Bilzen (Limburg)

http://www1.limburg.be


http://www1.limburg.be


http://www.flickr.com/photos/erfgoed/


https://picasaweb.google.com/folker.vangeersdaele


http://www.flickr.com/photos/erfgoed/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/erfgoed/


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/35/Rentmeesterij_Alden_Biesen.jpg

Maybe the OP can change the 1 photo per post requirement?


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

Haspengouw (Limburg)


http://www1.limburg.be


http://www1.limburg.be


http://www1.limburg.be

Kasteel van Rullingen in Haspengouw (Limburg)

http://www1.limburg.be


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Antwerpen*










Photo by me


----------



## Clone (May 19, 2010)

Antwerpen


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Brugge










Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Brugge*










Photo by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Sergey_A said:


> *Antwerpen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shot.....thanks.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Brugge


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Finally summer! Greetings from the Flemish Rivièra 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenablick/2645651254/


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I was a month ago in Brugge, Brussels, Antwerpen and Gent and I loved it, specially Gent! :cheers:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Westhoek








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joseph-dath/3539367611/

Veurne








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirkvde/4623454167/in/set-72157623968233009

Ieper








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirkvde/4624233275/in/set-72157623968233009

Vladslo








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirkvde/4630514320/in/set-72157623968233009

Diksmuide








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirkvde/4629968905/in/set-72157623968233009

Afsnee








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5918485228/in/[email protected]/

Mechelen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markec/5902246867/in/[email protected]/

Torhout








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5898600704/in/[email protected]/

Halle








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5634772926/in/[email protected]/

Leuven








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beckersbert/5617624776/in/[email protected]/

Gent








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajev/5478331311/in/[email protected]/

Knokke








http://www.flickr.com/photos/spacedust/2601382303/

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtveen/4753982963/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtveen/4934700852/

Gent








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fernhout/2878948202/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fernhout/2876729538/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/khoogheem/634890121/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teemu-mantynen/3190473767/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brusse/4513030593/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Sergey_A said:


> Brugge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rikvandenhende/5805333848/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Kendesa (Dec 10, 2007)

wow, nice pics!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great shots.....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great shots. I love Flanders. The old architecture in the cities is just amazing.


----------



## Thibxl (May 31, 2010)

Hello, 









_Oostende _- Album


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7eHp9dSx28va2G3dgRARsg?feat=directlink
St. Annatunnel in Antwerpen


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Leuven (around the trainstation)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stadleuven/6191836980/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dh-koen/4644133893/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirk056/6231408993/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reebruine_ogen/4895096504/


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

_Frietkot_.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Kortrijk









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toubib46/5140619247/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sector_271/6058901125/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sector_271/6059450380/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artenphotobelgium/5630456796/in/set-72157602170646556









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elfreer/4532674544/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robbiedepuydt/5094555998/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/webzucht/4428649593/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Dendermonde









http://www.flickr.com/photos/komimo/4194465353/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erfgoed/195393863/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/4331999943/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Damme









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/6196136606/in/set-72157622062924723









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/6196157756/in/set-72157622062924723









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/6195645931/in/set-72157622062924723









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/6195643651/in/set-72157622062924723









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/6196156406/in/set-72157622062924723









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/6196152576/in/set-72157622062924723









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/6196151038/in/set-72157622062924723









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/6196149126/in/set-72157622062924723









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/6195636297/in/set-72157622062924723









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/6196146348/in/set-72157622062924723


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Gent









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeycrazy/6254551183/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Hoogstraten









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/6195615397/in/[email protected]/

Borgloon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/00001nikon/6206878149/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Heverlee








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristelvl27/5666617968/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristelvl27/4674871505/sizes/l/in/set-72157624435916672/

Leuven








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristelvl27/5540225527/sizes/l/in/set-72157624435916672/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristelvl27/5533329556/sizes/l/in/set-72157624435916672/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristelvl27/5963183581/sizes/l/in/set-72157624435916672/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristelvl27/6033730352/sizes/l/in/set-72157624435916672/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Zeebrugge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6387924171/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankvandeloo/6218380442/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Aarschot








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristelvl27/6261198205/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great new pics from Flanders....:cheers2:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brugge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johndmcdonald/2769259274/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johndmcdonald/2778955838/sizes/l/in/set-72157606510039921/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johndmcdonald/2764104170/sizes/l/in/set-72157606510039921/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johndmcdonald/2747320231/sizes/l/in/set-72157606510039921/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/glady/4940281582/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3848553579/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Oostende








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/3856914888/sizes/l/in/set-72157613074950655/


----------



## ZevenZonden (Oct 5, 2010)

So beautiful, so overlooked


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful indeed, love the last pic...:cheers2:


----------



## Xup (Jan 13, 2012)

ZevenZonden said:


> So beautiful, so overlooked


Maybe that's the reason why it is so beautiful !

Great pictures, would really like to get to know this beautiful country better. Have only been to Bruges (which is stunning).


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

In these dark winter days, some summer pictures 

Leuven








http://www.flickr.com/photos/groucho/2494755409/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331479838/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330723675/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330722603/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331475454/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331472106/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330716673/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330702431/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/5116890881/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331631698/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331636060/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330877097/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331647124/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331636888/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330873289/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Ghent








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331525588/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331524720/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331509352/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330761095/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330758175/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331522306/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330765059/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330763375/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330756575/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Mechelen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/5432977563/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/5075468896/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/5075464602/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Maasmechelen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/5415194525/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Brugge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/5062749738/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## JLAG (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful pictures and beautiful Flanders. In picture 1 what is that tower on grote markt in front of the police office?


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ It was a temporary structure for a festival called 'Beleuvenissen' I think.


----------



## henrique42 (Dec 5, 2011)

Stunning.Belgium is very charming, as is its people


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp (Fashion Museum)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/5102991395/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great series of gorgeous pics from Flanders...kay:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Thx 

Passendale (military cemetery)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6007496495/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Ghent








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330751069/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Antwerp (shopping center)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/5757454087/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Brugge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331539602/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Ghent








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330773611/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330874503/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Kruibeke



























(pics: bartgosselin.com)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/6302944049/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/6306462937/sizes/l/in/set-72157627969183084/









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6119/6277019601_149ec5487c_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/6277540124/sizes/l/in/set-72157627969183084/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roevin/6675157205/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brugge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6331543422/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Genk (library)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vvbad/2984224150/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Hasselt








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alecvuijlsteke/2735838907/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

National Park Hoge Kempen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertmajchrowicz/5610800236/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertmajchrowicz/4963677318/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nphogekempen/5576223615/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nphogekempen/5576821844/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nphogekempen/5576242449/sizes/l/in/set-72157626273113885/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerritimages/5820110033/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iucnweb/4875237448/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Nieuwpoort








http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercarfreak/4920232313/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercarfreak/4916379919/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercarfreak/4910598163/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercarfreak/4974388181/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flupken/2762404599/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5643942904/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5643949738/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cruiseschepeninantwerpen/6517197467/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4590017602/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Nukerke









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mojacobs/5658002757/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mojacobs/5658577676/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Maarkedal









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mojacobs/5747192857/sizes/l/in/set-72157617338773630/


Oudenaarde









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mojacobs/4812544225/sizes/l/in/set-72157617338773630/


Schorisse









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6197089207/sizes/l/in/set-72157627661659291/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6197573732/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Haspengouw









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bertcornelissen/5663932907/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghent








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tegelen/4553724945/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Oostende








http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4898461150/sizes/l/in/set-72157622677685833/

Brugge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4019434104/sizes/l/in/set-72157622605379694/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4018678777/sizes/l/in/set-72157622605379694/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4018784967/sizes/l/in/set-72157622605379694/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4018545637/sizes/l/in/set-72157622605379694/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4018960181/sizes/l/in/set-72157622605379694/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4019438676/sizes/l/in/set-72157622605379694/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4019465002/sizes/l/in/set-72157622605379694/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4019762738/sizes/l/in/set-72157622605379694/


----------



## susan robert (May 8, 2012)

best pics and vids
http://www.creative-alley.blogspot.com/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Lier









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4022183208/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021429807/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4022043314/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4022148486/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021278487/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021450323/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4022268656/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021666805/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021253349/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021246951/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021239591/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021231269/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4022439206/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021671861/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021571715/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021557571/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4022143000/sizes/l/in/set-72157622669054682/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4022140714/sizes/l/in/set-72157622669054682/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021355473/sizes/l/in/set-72157622669054682/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021340959/sizes/l/in/set-72157622669054682/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4022085520/sizes/l/in/set-72157622669054682/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4021305521/sizes/l/in/set-72157622669054682/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/topsteph53/4440758249/sizes/l/in/set-72157622544515887/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, beautiful images from Flanders...:cheers:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Bornem








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erfgoed/1692032306/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Oostende








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toerismevlaanderen/5876348658/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Random policecar 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6651720287/sizes/l/in/set-72157607300529746/

Bredene








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ankie_rusticus/4654234914/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arenablick/2645688846/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Veurne








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3740189954/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6123780728/sizes/l/in/set-72157627490898607/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6123782032/sizes/l/in/set-72157627490898607/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erfgoed/2070041028/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartseyshoutem/7288438594/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartseyshoutem/7244756832/sizes/l/in/set-72157629970554103/

Poperinge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3576019192/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4122/4908027837_a689807f8a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3560/3815569230_028fe94258_b.jpg


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Holanda é muito lindaaa!!!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful photos


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

RobertoBancrofth said:


> Holanda é muito lindaaa!!!


:sly:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^
It means *Holland is very beautiful!* in Portuguese


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Dranouter 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7581449656/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Nieuwpoort








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7560944502/sizes/l/in/photostream/

De Panne








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7655064372/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7508081680/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7514274858/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Zeebrugge








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7560652202/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Bredene








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7655131048/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Middelkerke








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7655195482/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

And because it's almost Christmas 

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7507523426/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7507528836/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Boom (Antwerp province)

Tomorrowland festival









http://www.flickr.com/photos/belgianmusicfestivals/7682070746/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rud-gr/7752847796/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rud-gr/7752849602/sizes/l/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/allard1/6566521441/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stijnvandrunen/5498823141/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8094512699/sizes/l/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome...:cheers:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Bruges








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8096168366/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Mechelen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markec/8124573250/sizes/l/in/set-72157631665878323/

New Holocaust Memorial & Museum








http://www.flickr.com/photos/markec/8047393940/sizes/l/in/set-72157631665878323/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7932344800/sizes/l/


----------



## pedroSilesia (Oct 15, 2009)

I was lucky enough in my life to visit Flanders. Beautiful country, for me it is a postcard of Europe really. Great market squares, great townhouses and clean streets. I had also an opportunity to meet people from Flanders, must say all of the were extremely nice. 

All the best to Flanders, hope you will be independent one day, if you want of course  and hope that immigrants won't destroy this great country!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers... I guess 

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8220637974/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Ieper (In Flanders Fields Museum)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8220592458/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Oudenaarde








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8219477635/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8220495202/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8220497334/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7485485202/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7507014896/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7500082348/sizes/l/in/photostream/

De Haan








http://www.flickr.com/photos/benado_ch/7557060612/sizes/l/

Nieuwpoort








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7506526008/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7506530384/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dl-photo/7758815590/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dl-photo/7758810790/sizes/l/


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

What's the purpose of that boulevard?


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Mol (Antwerp province)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nnieuws/6994216308/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inferis/460226270/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/provant/3217807486/sizes/o/in/set-72157612856616944/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eiland/6186621320/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eiland/6186618328/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eiland/6186618736/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronnyd/472227490/sizes/l/

Herentals








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erfgoed/248882843/sizes/o/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely Antwerp.....thanks for the beautiful images Thermo. :cheers:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Indeed, Pretty pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Damme








http://www.flickr.com/photos/genevievevandoren/8148656436/

Mechelen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/254903419/

Bruges








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pacocanker/4297731531/

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hahauk/5043529883/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/allard1/6648600573/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbatistini/3985266302/


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankvandeloo/5355024573/


----------



## luc1102 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bruges December 2012 by luc1102, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp








http://www.flickr.com/photos/winogrand/6511040749/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francois-2/8111981106/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dao09/1032149004/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dao09/1031296319/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dao09/1032143092/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gebba1/3110974709/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gbatistini/6525166193/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/christophvandewiele/3588799064/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davecobb/3879067517/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davecobb/3879855806/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lispeltuut/4844458476/sizes/l/in/set-72157624396512301/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lispeltuut/4820993893/sizes/l/in/set-72157624396512301/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mittnick/4739109989/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edrokov/4782992706/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spiffy0777/5869495456/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quinnwharton/4884655904/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/athena/5358993610/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/6280444071/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/6280943760/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/6280465003/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/6280993414/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durr-architect/6280958378/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dipfico/4540613259/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronnybrits/5637616060/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cruiseschepeninantwerpen/6742307485/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cruiseschepeninantwerpen/6515869073/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6349126709/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssfayoumi/7629620616/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abettera-photos/2783022019/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ervanofoto/6166536854/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ervanofoto/6168976431/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssfayoumi/8347297166/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beeldpunt/5081513047/sizes/l/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Haspengouw








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beckersbert/4548696738/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beckersbert/4546254145/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bracomfotografie/5618741794/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarany1/7368346220/sizes/l/

Rumbeke








http://www.flickr.com/photos/erfgoed/3243325669/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jozefmuylle/8405588412/sizes/l/

Castle of 'Ooidonk'








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dh-koen/3975181482/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dh-koen/3974415823/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannyheijl/5699171003/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agnesvanparijs/5882252664/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4355295571/sizes/o/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghent








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6330774617/sizes/l/in/set-72157632709207836/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6381848173/sizes/l/in/set-72157632709207836/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8514486313/sizes/l/in/set-72157632709207836/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7506807944/sizes/l/in/set-72157632709207836/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tipies/8327614456/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivandeboom/5572384714/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visit_gent/6847479532/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tipies/7991653922/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/8018880966/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pingwingpics/5527077385/sizes/l/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Vorselaar








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pvr57/7772295506/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vorselaar/5218636503/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vorselaar/5218638251/sizes/l/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Nieuwpoort


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Vorselaar looks great!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Tour of Flanders (cycling race)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8505756453/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8518473066/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bram_souffreau/3414810669/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/basphotobook/4289011598/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crosby_cj/5616706986/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannyheijl/5653729895/sizes/l/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Damme








http://www.flickr.com/photos/roy007/8076599367/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankvanhevel/5688092716/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolyneaton/8511540786/sizes/l/


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ First time we see that joke... :crazy:

Stadshal (Ghent)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stadgent/7930070742/sizes/l/in/set-72157631380550542/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivandeboom/8120214851/sizes/l/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp ships








http://www.flickr.com/photos/capvera/4831301375/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/potrzebie/4784404948/sizes/l/


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Haspengouw in Spring: Source


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely, beautiful Flanders. :cheers:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Veurne








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7581276954/sizes/l/in/set-72157632705063407/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7655931604/sizes/l/in/set-72157632705063407/

Mesen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/7581442396/sizes/l/in/set-72157632705063407/

Diksmuide








http://www.flickr.com/photos/left_handed_male/7541554940/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1345219313/sizes/l/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Leuven








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kristelvl27/8016869044/sizes/l/

Railway station (area)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4021968340/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnybrauns/7583016666/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marijke_clabots/7765711932/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adl1/6316107440/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5731293840/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markflorquin/6878126562/sizes/l/

City Museum 'M'








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fsimages/8122301202/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adl1/6127882303/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fsimages/8122298804/sizes/l/in/set-72157628509002181/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fsimages/8122279851/sizes/l/in/set-72157628509002181/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vleugelf/6266147736/sizes/l/


----------



## JLAG (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone that can say what this is. It is relativelly new isn't it and is that a tunnel below the road? Didn't it used to be a newspaper store at that spot?


Thermo said:


> Leuven


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

^^ Correct. The square has been completely overhauled.










There is now an underground bicycle parking.


----------



## Bvaerrts (Aug 22, 2010)

Brakel, East Flanders (picture taken last month)


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Zoutleeuw








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vlaamsbrabant/3287083195/sizes/l/

Holsbeek & Hageland region








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gilles7/7679512542/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grepe/3533874563/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3857106716/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambigirl/5704109415/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambigirl/5704628794/sizes/l/in/set-72157626684586664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambigirl/5704663560/sizes/l/in/set-72157626684586664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambigirl/5704104605/sizes/l/in/set-72157626684586664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambigirl/5704117601/sizes/l/in/set-72157626684586664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambigirl/5704695712/sizes/l/in/set-72157626684586664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ambigirl/5704114885/sizes/l/in/set-72157626684586664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3791343931/sizes/l/

Heers (province of Limburg)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maneblusser/4550577238/sizes/l/

Ghent Museum of Fine Arts (MSK)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rangaku1976/5922966096/sizes/l/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Mechelen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beckersbert/7328638924/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eparanoia/5737286263/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefanvds/3853268281/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/551497203/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sremos/5831785570/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eparanoia/5845075829/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/6439033431/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Honestly, I find many parts of the Flanders more beautiful than many of the Netherlands.. in NL everything is too "planned", too modern, too schematic, with too much use of bricks.. I prefer Flanders as it's more colourful (and messy, but it's part of its "charm") ...
Those pictures are really beautiful


----------



## luc1102 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ypres Salient by luc1102, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Kinrooi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8957532628/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8956334681/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Mechelen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8900320978/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8900339554/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Tongeren








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8899946656/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Bokrijk








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8899101417/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8899099241/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Deurne








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8899602714/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Bilzen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8898853991/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Limburg, History of coal mining is very much present in the Landscape.
Much of the former mines and woods planted for providing the beams inside the mines are now nature reserves.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/59092_523949177616362_614725689_n.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/374467_523859077625372_1987226766_n.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Genk, Limburg. A town that grew completely around mining in the last century. This city might not have the charm of the older cities in Belgium since Genk is relatively newly build, but some places are still nice to visit.









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6203/6070433046_6b236da76c_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3252/3031121863_ffb46d1f66_o.jpg


Genk is an industrial Inland port along the Albert Canal









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3277/2309658245_3a3d5b0df0_b.jpg

Old mines are to be found in Genk, some are restored, some are left to the elements:









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3001/2914150553_02c8571525_b.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5034/7006347322_f85ebbd477_b.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4130/4973962632_ecd6719f15_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8385/8519597408_0e12e82e47_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7131/7413538938_074da16657_b.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7266/7413534824_8fcde9c123_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3504/3884741215_74b8c3c3e2_o.jpg









http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2628/3885538042_e7f695735d_o.jpg









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4051/4631819549_9cceab13ac_o.jpg


----------



## luc1102 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ypres Salient by luc1102, on Flickr


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Even what you described to me once as "rural Limburg" has industrial surprises in the densely populated Flanders .. probably it's also due to the proximity to the mining Dutch Limburg?


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Bruges​*







http://iflynonstop.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/3575201815_d31d9dab65_z.jpg​


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

AmoreUrbs said:


> Even what you described to me once as "rural Limburg" has industrial surprises in the densely populated Flanders .. probably it's also due to the proximity to the mining Dutch Limburg?


Untill the beginning of the 20th century, Limburg, especially northern Limburg was scarcely populated. The region only started booming because of the coal mines, wich have long been closed now. Today it has a population of 850.000 and density of 350/km2 wich is still low compaired to every other region surrounding it  

It was indeed a link towards the steel producing cities in Germany in the Rurh area wich ran across Dutch limburg. Also Liège and Charlerloi, both steel porducing cities wich needed the coal. That's also a big reason the huge Albert Canal was built; for shipping the coal to the south and later on towards the port of Antwerp.

Sadly, much if not all of the railway infrastructure towards Germany has been lost. The Belgian government want to re-establish the links but the Dutch apperently don't think so. Today there is a gap in infrastructure between Dutch and Belgian Limburg and thus the Rurh area. We'd like to see that close. For instance, you can't take a train from Belgian Limburg towards Dutch Limburg. The railway ends in Genk today. Hasselt and Genk function like twin cities, their suburbs meet each other and they share a university campus. Some 150.000 inhabitants, and they badly need a link towards Maastricht.


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

Lier von by_irma auf Flickr

Lier 


Lier (2) von Fotogroep Perron-Oost (Bennet) auf Flickr


Lier (4) von Fotogroep Perron-Oost (Bennet) auf Flickr


Lier (9) von Fotogroep Perron-Oost (Bennet) auf Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Aaaah. Summer 

Gierle








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/8900137994/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Nieuwpoort








http://www.flickr.com/photos/philflickr2/5820338833/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dl-photo/7758871714/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dl-photo/7758918394/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Kraanlei - Gent, source


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Tomorrowland festival, Boom, Antwerp :banana:


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Borgloon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/z33be/5817651984/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle/8729654680/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/makani_photography/6952662538/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7285162424/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotofreakske/2843065837/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotofreakske/2842996657/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotofreakske/2843073254/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kvgl69/4674888111/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Mesen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/9040286481/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/9042454004/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Veurne








http://www.flickr.com/photos/268495...tE-9yruK2-azD3zP-cuqYRA-a85dto-9NVuut-cASeab/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brugge

Old Houses in Bruges / Belgium by Habub3, on Flickr

Ghent

Gent by Pinnati Photography, on Flickr


----------



## NoveProspekt (Aug 22, 2012)

Heritage collection (thousands of pictures): http://www.flickr.com/photos/erfgoed/page1/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ieper


Ieper  by skippi1234, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scubadooba/5636664667/sizes/l/in/photostream/


2012.06.30.089 - IEPER - Sint-Maartensplein by Erke, on Flickr


2012.06.30.136 - IEPER - Grote Markt - Gerechtshof · Nieuwerck by Erke, on Flickr


2012.06.30.137 - IEPER - Grote Markt - Nieuwerck by Erke, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/storem/135556803/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Ypres by [email protected], on Flickr


Diksmuide









http://www.flickr.com/photos/van_zeldenrust/4049937900/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Werchter (Rock Werchter festival)



> Wikipedia: Rock Werchter is a Belgian annual music festival held in the village of Werchter, near Leuven, since 1976. It is one of the five biggest annual rock music festivals in Europe (the other four being Exit, Sziget Festival, the Glastonbury Festival and Roskilde Festival). The 2003, 2005, 2006, 2007 and 2012 festivals received the Arthur award for best festival in the world at the International Live Music Conference (ILMC). It can host 85,000 guests daily, of which 67,000 combine all four days, to add up to a total maximum of 139,000 different attendees.



Rock Werchter 2013: sfeerfoto's by Sterrennieuws, on Flickr


Rock Werchter 2013: sfeerfoto's by Sterrennieuws, on Flickr


Rock Werchter 2013: sfeerfoto's by Sterrennieuws, on Flickr


Rock Werchter 2013: Zaterdag by stubru, on Flickr


Rock Werchter 2013: Vrijdag by stubru, on Flickr


Rock Werchter 2013: Zondag by stubru, on Flickr


Rock Werchter 2013: Netsky by stubru, on Flickr


Rock Werchter 2013: Donderdag by stubru, on Flickr


Rock Werchter 2013: Vrijdag by stubru, on Flickr


Rock Werchter 2013: Zondag by stubru, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Zwalm


20110903_kunst_en_zwalm_052 by geertr, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5860401113/sizes/l/in/photostream/


2012 Zwalmstreek by Nico Praat, on Flickr


2012 Zwalmstreek by Nico Praat, on Flickr


Untitled by Tom Petrus, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Magical forest in Halle


Hallerbos by Breigh.com, on Flickr


Hallerbos by Breigh.com, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdoteter/5653393061/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Herne


Herne by Dirk Vanderheyden, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Watou

St. Bernardus Brewery (Brouwershuis) in Watou by TJRyals, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Gors-Opleeuw

Kasteel van Opleeuw, Gors-Opleeuw by Erf-goed.be, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Berchem, Antwerp

Tramplein 3, Berchem by Erf-goed.be, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Hasselt, Limburg. Café on the central square


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Hasselt, limburg. Palace of Justice.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Dranoutrer, West-Flanders.









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8523/8671845080_5cf7d8d486_h.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

The lovers Brigde, Bruges









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3068/2403549216_beb7a9abe9_o.jpg


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Bornem

Kasteel Bornem by dewarre, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Dilbeek

Kasteel de Viron, Dilbeek by Erf-goed.be, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Brugge









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kruijffjes/9269775160/in/set-72157634608927710


Brugge 2013 by kruijffjes, on Flickr


Brugge 2013 by kruijffjes, on Flickr


Brugge 2013 by kruijffjes, on Flickr


Brugge 2013 by kruijffjes, on Flickr


Brugge 2013 by kruijffjes, on Flickr


Brugge 2013 by kruijffjes, on Flickr


Brugge 2013 by kruijffjes, on Flickr


Brugge 2013 by kruijffjes, on Flickr


Brugge 2013 by kruijffjes, on Flickr


Brugge 2013 by kruijffjes, on Flickr


Brugge 2013 by kruijffjes, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Military cemeteries in West-Flanders


Untitled by visitflanders, on Flickr


Untitled by visitflanders, on Flickr


Untitled by visitflanders, on Flickr


Untitled by visitflanders, on Flickr


Untitled by visitflanders, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/visitflanders/13376061354/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Heers









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9343823962









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9345988258


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Maaseik









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bas1953/9700891822


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Etikhove









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4112/5093797951_e197d300cb_b.jpg


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

De Panne









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/10882467916/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/holandia/5609463357/in/set-72157626350571721









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenhouse/9653557576

Oostende








https://www.flickr.com/photos/holandia/5610036726/in/set-72157626350571721









https://www.flickr.com/photos/topst...dU-6XJLpR-7eTCCY-brzPks-5NeEHb-azWqUJ-4kLsgM/


----------



## JaimeBandeira (Oct 26, 2013)

A região de Flanders é a mais linda da Bélgica. As fotos estão sensacionais.


----------



## Bvaerrts (Aug 22, 2010)

Aalst

Belfry Aalst (Belgium) by Bvaerrts, on Flickr

Aalst (Belgium) by Bvaerrts, on Flickr

Stedelijk Museum Aalst by Bvaerrts, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Flemish Ardennes


----------



## A'pen (May 27, 2010)

Nice pics Thermo!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Oude Markt, Leuven*


Oude Markt, Leuven, Belgium von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghent ---->

Ghent: Castle view towards the River by Falcdragon, on Flickr

Ghent: Old Fish & Meat Markets by Falcdragon, on Flickr

Ghent: River Cafes & Bars along the Leie by Falcdragon, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Meetjesland region

Waterland-Oudeman








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6690916787

Sint-Jan-in-Eremo








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9295647062

Aalter








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ambigirl/5278255922


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Minnewater - Brugge*



Minnewater Brugge (2014) by l-vandervegt, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Heuvelland








https://www.flickr.com/photos/twydallaer/8047536438

Wulvergem

Wulvergem en Kemmelberg by dirk_Rampie, on Flickr

Geraardsbergen

4177 Geraardsbergen 2014-06-22 by Next generation photo, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

National Park Hoge Kempen


Autumn Colours 2013 by -HGabor-, on Flickr


Autumn Colours 2013 by -HGabor-, on Flickr


Autumn Colours 2013 by -HGabor-, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robertmajchrowicz/4963683968









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robertmajchrowicz/4963679042


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Lanaken

Kasteel Pietersheim, Lanaken by Erf-goed.be, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Lovely pictures of the Flanders countryside Thermo!

I think pictures of National Park Hoge Kempen sometimes give a wrong immage of the region. It looks large on pictures because all you can see is trees, but like in your last picture you can see a church steeple and a mosk. Everything in that picture in infact build-up suburban area:

location: https://www.google.be/maps/@50.993443,5.6867749,369m/data=!3m1!1e3

Also there are a few big open air sand and gravel mines in the national park.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

joshsam said:


> but like in your last picture you can see a church steeple and a mosk. Everything in that picture in infact build-up suburban area:


The area where the church is located is not a part of the national park.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Teuven


Wandelen in de Voerstreek Teuven - 15km by Cindy Trossaert, on Flickr


Wandelen in de Voerstreek Teuven - 15km by Cindy Trossaert, on Flickr


Wandelen in de Voerstreek Teuven - 15km by Cindy Trossaert, on Flickr


Teuven by wtorbeyns, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Erkegem

Snowy Polders by Bruno Misseeuw, on Flickr


winter 2 by LDH-imagebank, on Flickr

Hertsberge

Being part of a bigger picture by Bruno Misseeuw, on Flickr

Olen
Winter by Aquarius15, on Flickr

Bruges








https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnnycooman/8457419497









https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlossg/6915967083

Ghent








https://www.flickr.com/photos/artborghi/8404052544/in/set-72157632578097655









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lorana/8408650679


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaasbeek


pajottenland2-006 by rudi_ceuppens, on Flickr


pajottenland2-009 by rudi_ceuppens, on Flickr


Kasteel van Gaasbeek by jean en eliane, on Flickr


Europe - Belgium / Castle of Gaasbeek by RURO photography, on Flickr


pajottenland2-011 by rudi_ceuppens, on Flickr


pajottenland2-017 by rudi_ceuppens, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp

The skyline of Antwerp, Belgium by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


Museum aan de Stroom - Antwerp (BE) by Cédric Mayence Photography, on Flickr


eten & drinken by m0nt2, on Flickr


Londenbrug by grommelke007, on Flickr









^ Render. 4 last towers are now under construction


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Nieuwpoort (BE) by Cédric Mayence Photography, on Flickr


The Legend Lives Forever by Bart V., on Flickr


----------



## Ancestralvoices (Nov 23, 2011)

Thermos, 
we(American--sorry if I misspell these towns) visited Flanders 2 Summers ago and enjoyed Brugge, Damme, Lissewegge, Gent, and Ieper. Flemish squares are so beautiful. We want to return next Summer and venture out further. In these pics you've posted-- Lier, Oudenaarde, Leuven, and Veurne look very beautiful. Also Zoutleeuw.
I am confused about the rolling landscapes. Are the Flemish Ardennes, Haspengouw, and Heuvelland different regions? Those rolling hills are my favorite type of landscape. When I look up Heuvelland(spelling?) Im always directed to Dutch Limburg near Maastricht(have also visited there and also beautiful). 
Thank you for these beautiful photos!


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ancestralvoices said:


> Thermos,
> we(American--sorry if I misspell these towns) visited Flanders 2 Summers ago and enjoyed Brugge, Damme, Lissewegge, Gent, and Ieper. Flemish squares are so beautiful. We want to return next Summer and venture out further. In these pics you've posted-- Lier, Oudenaarde, Leuven, and Veurne look very beautiful. Also Zoutleeuw.
> I am confused about the rolling landscapes. Are the Flemish Ardennes, Haspengouw, and Heuvelland different regions? Those rolling hills are my favorite type of landscape. When I look up Heuvelland(spelling?) Im always directed to Dutch Limburg near Maastricht(have also visited there and also beautiful).
> Thank you for these beautiful photos!


Yes, the Flemish Ardennes, Haspengouw and Heuvelland are 3 different regions. The Flemish Ardennes are located in the south of the East Flanders province (called 'Vlaamse Ardennen' on the following map), Haspengouw is in Limburg and Heuvelland is in the south of the Westhoek region.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Westhoek/Heuvelland


Explore Heuvelland by bike by VISITFLANDERS, on Flickr


Explore Heuvelland by bike by VISITFLANDERS, on Flickr


Explore Heuvelland by bike by VISITFLANDERS, on Flickr

Ieper

Last Post Ypres by VISITFLANDERS, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Antwerp


Cruise Ship MS Magellan ... Cruise & Maritime Voyages. Docked. by Aquarius15, on Flickr


Antwerpen Christmas fair by Tristan van den Bijtel, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/blenchi/23396272209/


A fairy-tail in Antwerp by Jochem Herremans, on Flickr


Antwerp Divided by Jochem Herremans, on Flickr


----------



## D.S. (Aug 19, 2013)

*Gent/Ghent*

Gent by David S., auf Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Dendermonde


Dendermonde (Flandes, Bélgica) by Paula, on Flickr


Dendermonde (Flandes, Bélgica) by Paula, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Mechelen


mooi middeleeuws tafereel met al die vlaggen by emmapatsie, on Flickr


en toen was er strijklicht by emmapatsie, on Flickr


uitzonderlijk ochtendlijk strijklicht by emmapatsie, on Flickr


138 Mechelen - Winkels aan de IJzeren Leen by Ron Vermeulen, on Flickr


Ronde van Mechelen op een brugje van Beethoven by emmapatsie, on Flickr


waterig Mechelen by emmapatsie, on Flickr


Dijle zonder meeuw by emmapatsie, on Flickr


de contouren van Busleyden by emmapatsie, on Flickr


de trein gaat snel, gebruik hem wel by emmapatsie, on Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ ONE PHOTO


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Dorp, Waarschoot by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Ghent*









source


----------



## Bvaerrts (Aug 22, 2010)

*Aalst*
Aalst (BE) - Esplanadeplein by Bvaerrts, on Flickr


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Brugge/Bruges*


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Ghent/Gent/Gand* (a rainbow in Ghent)


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Brugge/Bruges*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Oostende


Oostende Marina by Mike Smith, on Flickr


Westdam Oostende by Alexander De Block, on Flickr









http://dorpstraat-mariakerke.skynetblogs.be/tag/strekdam









http://dorpstraat-mariakerke.skynetblogs.be/tag/strekdam



Brugge


Burg Square and Rozenhoedkaai by Mike Smith, on Flickr


Bruges Canal (7) by Mike Smith, on Flickr


Walplein, Bruges by Mike Smith, on Flickr

De Haan


De Haan by Mike Smith, on Flickr


De Haan by Mike Smith, on Flickr


Antwerp


Looking Towards Antwerp Central Station by Mike Smith, on Flickr


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Ghent/Gent/Gand*










*Like it? Visit Kate Zieba Photography*


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*The view over Ghent from the roof of the Gravensteen *











Like it? *Visit Kate Ziebe Photography*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Floraliën Ghent Sint-Pieters by VISITFLANDERS, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Borgloon


Hulsberg Castle by Johan Neven, on Flickr


Bloesems by bert neven, on Flickr


Borgloon 311015 13 by David Vanthienen, on Flickr


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Werregarenstraat, Gent*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Leuven


Mechelsestraat Christmas Lights I by Kimmo Järvinen, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Lier


Lier, Belgium by magalicja, on Flickr


Lier, Belgium by magalicja, on Flickr


Lier, Belgium by magalicja, on Flickr


Lier St Gummaruskerk met klokkenmonument by rafartreides2017, on Flickr


Lier/Belgium by William Krusche, on Flickr


Lier/Belgium by William Krusche, on Flickr


Zimmerplein. Lier, Belgium by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


Grote Markt. Lier, Belgium by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


Lier - aan de Nete by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Leuven


Winter in Leuven by VISITFLANDERS, on Flickr


Antwerp


MAS by VISITFLANDERS, on Flickr


Rubenstuin by VISITFLANDERS, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31151157971/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghent









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32537183694/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Herkenrode


Herkenrode pano1b by Maurice661, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rinusmotmans/30516040083/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vtbkultuur/8719333617/


Omgeving Herkenrode by Bennet Berx, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bas1953/27004351004/


Herkenrode Abbey by Antwerp Photography, on Flickr


IMG_6045 by Els Schepers, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Averbode (abbey)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/studiolymar/2915060790/


Abbey Averbode (B), view from Vierkensbroek by Guy Janssens, on Flickr


Bij valavond (4) by Eddy Geeraerts, on Flickr


Abdij Averbode (2) by Eddy Geeraerts, on Flickr


Abdij Averbode (1) by Eddy Geeraerts, on Flickr


Abdij Avebode, 2012 by ShakeFrog, on Flickr

averbode_kodakgold200008 by kodel, on Flickr


Abdij bij nacht by Erik Vanmechelen, on Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Ghent









https://www.flickr.com/photos/belgiummfa/29303301181/

Borgloon









https://www.flickr.com/photos/belgiummfa/28901394156/


----------



## NovaProspekt (Feb 7, 2014)

the coastal cities of De Panne and Nieuwpoort


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Westhoek


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stekene*








By me


----------

